#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai - At The Restaurant

## dirtydog

The first video to learn to speak Thai at a restaurant, probably do a few more plus a short one on Thai dishes, well the Thai foods I like anyway, so it will be a short video tutorial  :Smile:  Anyway, this video will get you in the restaurant, order a beer and find out where the toilet is.*

The restaurant*
 *        Teê-raán-aa-haăn*
 *        ที่ร้านอาหาร* 

 *        Thai food*
 *        aa-haăn-thai*
 *        อาหารไทย

* *        Western food*
 *        aa-haăn-fá-ràng*
 *        อาหารฝรั่ง*

 * Breakfast*
 *  อาหารเช้า*
 *  AA-HĂN-CHÁO*

 * Lunch*
 *  อาหารกลางวัน*
 *  AA-HĂN-KLANG-WAN*

 *        Dinner*
 *        aa-haăn-yen*
 *        อาหารเย็น*

 * Chopsticks*
 *  ตะเกียบ*
 *  TÀ-GÌAB*

 *  Napkin*
 *  ผ้าเช็ดปาก*
 *  PHÂ-CHÉT-PÀK*

 *  Glass*
 *  แก้ว*
 *  GÂEW*

 * Water* 
 * น้ำ*
 *  NÁM*

 * Fork*
 *  ส้อม*
 *  SÂWM*

 *  Spoon*
 *  ช้อน*
 *  CHÁWN*

 *  Knife*
 *  มีด*
 *  MÊET*

 *  Plate*
 *  จาน*
 *  JAAN*

 *  Menu*
 *  เมนู*
 *  MEN-NOO*

 *  Bill*
 *  เช็คบิล*
 *  CHÉK-BIN*

 *     Can I have a menu please?*
 * ขอเมนูด้วยครับ*
 * KĂW ME-NOO DÛAI KRÁP*

 *     Do you have beer?*
 * มีเบียร์ไหม ครับ*
 * MEE BIA MĂI KRÁP*

 *    I am vegetarian*
 * ผม/ฉัน กินอาหารมังสวิรัติครับ*
 * PHŎM/CHĂN GIN AA-HĂAN MANG-SÀ-WÍ-RÁT KRÁP*

 *Do you have any dishes without meat?*
 * มีอาหารที่ไม่ใส่เนื้อสัตว์ไหม ครับ*
 * MEE AA-HĂAN TÊE MÂI SÀI NÉUA-SÀT MĂI KRÁP*

 * Not spicy*
 *        Mâi-pèd*
 *        ไม่เผ็ด*

 *        Make it very spicy*
 *        Ao-pèd-pèd*
 *        เอาเผ็ด    เผ็ด*

 *        No chili in it*
 *        Mâi-sài-prík*
 *        ไม่ใส่พริก*

 *        Noin it....*
 *        Mâi-sài....*
 *        ไม่ใส่....*

 *        No.../ not want....*
 *        Mâi-ao....*
 *        ไม่เอา....*

 * What drink do you have?*
 *        Mee-nám-àrai-baâng kráb?*
 *        มีน้ำอะไรบ้างครับ*

 *        What would you like to drink?*
 *        Deùm-àrai-dee kráb*
 *        ดื่มอะไรดีครับ*

 *        What shall we eat?*
 *        Gin-àrai-dee krá*
 *        กินอะไรดีครับ*

 * How much?**
Tâo-rài kráb?* 
 *      เท่าไหร่ครับ*

 *    This food is too spicy*
*อาหารนี้เผ็ดเกินไปครับ*
*AA-HĂAN NÉE PHÈT GEUN-PAI KRÁP*

 *    This is delicious*
*นี่อร่อยดี*
 * NÊE ÀA-RÒI DEE*

 *Where is the bathroom?*
*ห้องน้ำอยู่ไหนครับ*
*HÂWNG-NÁM YÒO THANG NĂI KRÁP

**English to Thai text translator*
* 
Guests you need to be a member of Teakdoor to view this video.
*

----------


## dirtydog

Youtube video for guests.

----------


## dirtydog

Video tutorial of different meats and seafood and how to say the words in Thai.

*Beef*
*เนื้อวัว*
 * NÉUA-WUA*

 * Chicken* 
 * เนื้อไก่*
 * NÉUA-GÀI*

*Pork*
*เนื้อหมู*
*NÉUA-MŎO*

*Duck*
*เนื้อเป็ด*
*NÉUA-PÈT*

 * Chicken wings*
*ปีกไก่*
*PÈEK-GÀI*

 * Minced pork*
 * หมูสับ*
 * MŎO-SÀP*

 * Pork Ribs*
 * กระดูกหมู*
 * GRÀ-DÒOK-MŎO* * 

Fish*
*ปลา*
 *  PLA*

*Catfish*
 *  ปลาดุก*
 *  PLA-DÒOK*

*Bass*
 *  ปลากะพง*
 *  PLA-GRA-PONG*

 * Tilapia*
 *  ปลานิล*
 *  PLA-NIN

**Shark*
 *  ปลาฉลาม*
 *  PLA-CHÀ-LĂM*

 * Shark fin*
 *  หูฉลาม*
 *  HŎO-CHÀ-LĂM

**Crab*
 *  ปู*
 *  BOO* 

*Clams*
 *  หอย*
 *  HŎY* * 

Lobster*
 *  กุ้งมังกร*
 *  GÔONG-MANG-GAWN* 

*Mussels*
 *  หอยแมลงภู่*
 *  HÔY-MA-LAENG-PHÔO**

Oysters*
*หอยนางรม*
*HŎY-NANG-ROM

**Shrimp*
*กุ้ง*
 *  GÔONG

* *   Prawn*
*กุ้ง*
 *  GÔONG

**Squid*
*ปลาหมึก*
 *  PLA-MÈUK



*

----------


## Uffe

Very nice work, thanks for the Thai stuff and the virtual keyboard I saw a while back. I am a beginner at thai, and I try to look at all new resources that emerge, and your efforts are beginning to look like a real resource  :Smile: 

Keep it up, please 

regards 

*ขอบคุณครับ*

----------


## Thaiedward

Dear Double D,

Your time and efforts are appreciated.

It is my hope to meet not just yourself but other 'steadies' at a TD social-function in the not too-distant future.

Thanks again,

Thaiedward

----------


## dirtydog

Probably towards the end of January we shall start on more Thai tutorials, they are quite time consuming and I'm still trying to finish up other stuff I am doing, but I think 1 to 3 minute videos are the way to go, to sit through 10 minutes of mind numbingly boring goobeldygook is just too much for most people, also they may only be interested in a certain Thai sentence or word, and to scan through such long videos wastes peoples time.

----------


## Rogatm

Im still having trouble learning ? Mite be all them beers.....Some very good lines for me to brush up on tho, thanks

----------


## bart

thanks  dd .
                    keep  it  up .

----------


## Zone

Thanks, just what I need, keep them coming.. cheers

----------


## Frankenstein

Nice effort, but you could filter out a bit of the breathing sounds and pops with one of these:  Build Your Own Microphone Pop Screen

----------

